# Shimano 6500b



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Shimano 6500b???*

Anyone know anything about this reel? Does it stand up to surf fishing well? Does it cast well? I'm torn between this reel and maybe a penn product, so any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*I like the Penns never a problem if maintained properly*










3 stainless steel ball bearings
Waterproof, sealed drag
Super Stopper II
Dyna Balance rotor
Power Roller to reduce line twist
Gear Ratio: 4.2:1
Reel Capacity: 200 yards of 30 lb. test line 

The ocean is like a washing machine. The anchovies are laughing at you from the recesses of the bait tank, standing is an exercise in futility and you see rain on the horizon. While this scene has all the makings of a nightmare, Shimano designed the baitrunner to cope with such an evil situation. The Baitrunner II has the innate flexibility to allow beautiful casts or fly-lining live bait. You can even use the Baitrunner II for big freshwater species. Shimano's power roller, a special line roller, reduces lines twist arising from repeated casting and retrieving up to 50 percent. Fluidrive II brings to Shimano spinning reels the highest tolerances and upmost control in the gear cutting process, meaning added smoothness and increased sensitivity. Fluidrive II features a large master gear polished via a wrapping process, making winding smooth and effortless. Shimano's Dynabalance feature eliminates spinning reel wobble by counter balancing the rotor to enhance sensitivity and smoothness. The computer balancing process, similar to car tire balancing, redistributes rotor weight to creates smooth rotation and eliminate vibration. The SuperStopper II one-way roller bearing prevents any backplay in the handle for rock-solid hooksets. Last, but far from least, Shimano's baitrunner lever provides a secondary drag system which allows the reel to feed out line in tension controlled freespool with the bail closed. This feature enables an angler to feed line out and lets the fish take the bait and run while still maintaining line control by having the bail closed. To engage the primary drag and set the hook simply turn the reel handle or flip to the ''Baitrunner Off'' position and the fight is on! For dropping bait back to fish from your boat, working the jetties for stripers and even certain freshwater fishing situations, the Baitrunner II provides the serious angler with an ultimate fish catching advantage. 










The high gear ratios let you work lures fast or get fish to the boat in a hurry 
Stainless steel shaft extends through the reel, supported by three bronze bushings, for superior strength 
Anodized aluminum spools resists corrosion 
Heavy duty aluminum housing 
HT100 drag material" 

"Legendary reels built tough for a tough world! These tough saltwater reels have caught over 75 current IGFA world records - including a dozen all-tackle marks. Combine that history with Made in the U.S.A. quality and you've got the world's most respected and admired spinning reel. Skirted spool design allows for greater line capacity, longer casts and fewer tangles. Fast retrieve ratios give you the option to work lures fast and retrieve line quickly. Stainless steel main shafts extend through the reel for superior strength and durability. Anodized aluminum spools. Automatic and manual bail trip. Right or left hand drive. Models 4200-5500 feature graphite housings. 6500-9500 feature heavy duty aluminum housings. And NEW soft grip handles for a more comfortable and secure grip. HT100 drag material. Stainless steel ball bearings. NEW 9500SS is the ??Big Mama'? of spinning reels. Designed for heavy offshore trolling and surf fishing." 

http://www.insidesportfishing.com/media/320x240/157-00-81.JPG

Spinfisher 9500SSManufactured by Penn
Key Specifications:• Line Capacity: 30 lbs./300 yds. (.55 mm/275 m)
• Gear Ratio: 4.2:1
• Weight: 32 oz. (910 grams)

Big fish are tough, but Penn's Spinfisher® SS spinning reels are even tougher. The 9500SS features a gold anodized aluminum skirted spool for strength and durability, as well as a rugged die-cast black enameled aluminum housing and rotor.

The skirted spools on Penn Spinfisher® SS reels not only look great, they serve multiple purposes. Like greater line capacity, longer casts and fewer tangles, to name a few. This design also helps keep contaminants away from the internal reel components.

Built right into the spool, Penn's proven multi-disc HT-100™ drag system won't let you down when a trophy size gamefish is on the line. An infinitely adjustable drag control knob lets you fine tune the drag pressure to suit the situation. Penn's 9500SS, also known as "The Big Mama," features a specially designed oversized drag with a single International®-style washer underneath the spool.

Inside each Spinfisher® SS reel is a network of parts that makes these reels exceptionally strong and solid. A stainless steel main shaft, supported by bronze bushings, extends from the spool drag knob through the entire housing. Extra cranking power is delivered by powerful, corrosion resistant main and pinion gears, built to last for the long haul. Stainless steel ball bearings ensure smoothness under pressure.

All Spinfisher® SS models have sturdy anti-reverse systems that hold fast when a hungry gamefish makes its bone-jarring strike. The 9500SS lets you select this feature with a "click, click" sound, or switch off the sound while keeping the anti-reverse mechanism engaged. If desired, the anti-reverse on all SS reels can be disengaged for "back-winding."

Other Features:Folding convertible soft grip handle 
Automatic or manual bail trip 
Manual bail conversion kit available


Your Price: $149.99 If I had my pick it would be the 9500ss Extra 100 yards of 30 # test


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

For bait runners you can't beat the 5500's and 6500's. I have two of each and wouldn't trade them for the world. My regular spinning reels are Penn SS's which I like as well as the Shamanos. I've never tried the Penn baitrunners but they should be excellent.

Catman.


----------



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Bought the 9500ss*

I bought the 9500ss, what a nice reel... VERY sturdy. I had originally got the 25 GTS (or is GTI???) I believe it was broken as it sounded like it was grinding metal on the inside, may have been the clicker busted off and grinding up in there. I suspect someone broke it and returned it and I was the lucky guy to buy it again..... it went back to Walmart and I went to a local bait shop and got the 9500ss. The local guy was very nice, gave me 300 yards of 30lb test for free, spooled it up and gave us some bull minnows to try out. So if you all ever go to Port St Joe and need someplace to get tackle, I'd recommend the blue building bait shop (can't remember it's name) on main street (which is one street north of 98).


Best of luck!!


----------



## Playalinda7 (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't know about the shimano's but I do know penn's are good an tough. Heard good things about the shimano too!!
(But get the penn!)


----------



## Corbina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Good x 2*

I have 2 ea.
They are both nice reels. The Shm is LARGER with larger spool and gives greater distance in the surf with my 12 footers. 30# stealth, 40-50# triplus shocker.
The Pnn is a SOLID smaller spooled reel. I use it for my smaller 10ft(-) needs. 30# Fireline, 30-40# Triplus shocker.
Never any problems with these two spinners.
However; now I use the Penn 525's magged.
My friends that don't use conventionals use my spinners.


----------



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Hiya,*

I actually bought the Penn 9500 last year. It is huge, but I feel like it can handle anything that I can put a hook in (within reason!!). It looks good in the closet too..... I live too far from the beach to get any use out of it, but spring is coming and Fla is calling!!


----------



## Corbina (Oct 21, 2002)

*5600L Slammer*

The 5600L Slammer is the liveliner, Penns version of a baitrunner.
Thats why I said smaller than the 6500 Shm.
The 9500SS is a BIG WORK HORSE it should tame those cats for you. I set-up my son-in-law with a 460 Penn Slammer and you should see the size cats he pulls-in. Again 30# Fireline but 10yds. 50#Big Game shocker, super drag on the little guy. I gave my daugther the same set-up, small-light-strong. ( the Penn-460 does not know it's a small reel).


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I sell both the Shimano and the Penn reels that have the baitfeeder option but I sell the Shimano over the Penn at about 6:1. The thing I don't like about the Penn is that the spool capacity isn't as large and the baitfeeder has to be turned off manually rather than automatically in the case of the Shimano. Penn makes a good reel in the Slammer and I would definitely recommend that if you want a good reel that will stand up to the surf conditions. They retail for a bit more than Shimano but they are made here in the USA, so I wouldn't mind paying the extra for that.

Okuma also has a good reel in the Coronado, which is probably the one I want to get due to it's massive spool capacity and baitrunner feature.


----------

